# No drivers for macbook pro 5.5 with xp



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Because the only way to get the drivers is from the OS X install DVD that came with your Mac. After you have booted into Windows for the first time, stick the OS X install DVD in and when you open it, there will be a Windows driver installer on the disk, run that to get the drivers.


----------

